# Christmas Presents?



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

This is our first Christmas with Hercules, and I'm wondering what everyone gets their hedgies for Christmas gifts? Do most just get things like new blankies, or is there any super special ideas anyone has? Thanks!


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

I bought an early present for my Bodil because it was on sale; a snuggle safe.
And then I bought a CHE and more expensive stuff for her, so that's all she get  

But if I find something she just CAN'T live without, maybe she gets another present


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm probably going to give Quillamina and Loki snuggle sacks, going to commission Autumn for them, I think. Shh, don't tell the piggies! It's got to be a surprise!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Well this year Litchi's gonna have a nice wheel as a gift.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm considering splurging on 4" pvc pipes of various shapes for them to explore in as their large cardboard tubes are getting dirty and can't be washed. I've wiped them many times but over time the pee is getting into them.


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

Scribbles is getting a new wheel. So we can get more sleep at night :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I just bought Lily a new plastic chain toy today, but I may look for some other things for her...I'd like to find some PVC pipe to see if she likes it, and I might buy her some more fleece to make more liners. Though that present is partly for me, so I don't have to do laundry so much! :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

All great ideas guys, thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

my piggies have there own stockings. they are already getting new baby washclothes (thats what i use when they get a bath, and to spot clean their wheels..) and new cat balls. they will probably get gifts from their godmother and my mom too.


hahaha


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I thought I had the only hedgie with godparents! :lol: I made my brother and his wife Clémentine's godparents to convince them to come with me to get her (a 2 hour trip).  I don't thinks that's what convinced them but they found it pretty funny and my sister-in-law often asks me how her goddaughter is doing.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Olympia said:


> I thought I had the only hedgie with godparents! :lol: I made my brother and his wife Clémentine's godparents to convince them to come with me to get her (a 2 hour trip).  I don't thinks that's what convinced them but they found it pretty funny and my sister-in-law often asks me how her goddaughter is doing.


 My parents often ask me how their "grandhoglet" is doing 

My Phinneus is Jewish, but I bought him an early Hanukkah present- Target sells Hanukkah toys for cats and dogs now so Phinneus go a little stuffed mouse (that is blue and white with the Star of David on it) to push around.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

EryBee said:


> My Phinneus is Jewish, but I bought him an early Hanukkah present- Target sells Hanukkah toys for cats and dogs now so Phinneus go a little stuffed mouse (that is blue and white with the Star of David on it) to push around.


Omg, I love it! That's too funny!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

EryBee said:


> My Phinneus is Jewish, but I bought him an early Hanukkah present- Target sells Hanukkah toys for cats and dogs now so Phinneus go a little stuffed mouse (that is blue and white with the Star of David on it) to push around.


I used to sell Hanukkah hedgie bags. I don't know if I still have one or not but if so, I'll send it to you.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Nancy said:


> EryBee said:
> 
> 
> > My Phinneus is Jewish, but I bought him an early Hanukkah present- Target sells Hanukkah toys for cats and dogs now so Phinneus go a little stuffed mouse (that is blue and white with the Star of David on it) to push around.
> ...


That would be so cute!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

My dad fell in love with Hejji and now seems to come over just to see him. The last time he was here I asked to borrow some of his tools to make a bigger cage (was gonna get another large plastic bin and connect with is current one via PVC). My dad got super excited and said he wanted to help. One hour later he called to tell me he hoped it was ok that he already bought the plastic bin and PVC and for me to email him the directions. So Hejji is getting a new and bigger cage  I also am gonna stop by Joanns to buy more fleece liners. I want to make him a dig box, but haven't decided what I could put in it for him to dig yet...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

EryBee said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > EryBee said:
> ...


No luck. I thought maybe I still had one left but I guess not.


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

I<3Hejji said:


> I want to make him a dig box, but haven't decided what I could put in it for him to dig yet...


From our experiences, Tumbles enjoyed a tray of fine gravel (well rinsed before we gave it to her of course) and would writhe on her back giving herself back skritches (extremely cute to watch!) but she was the only one we've had who liked this. Ruby enjoyed digging in Care Fresh bedding, and we'd find it piled in all sorts of strange ways in the morning. So it depends on the individual, but there are a couple of suggestions


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

EryBee said:


> My parents often ask me how their "grandhoglet" is doing


My parents does to. And when I mention I was the one who kept Litchi in the brek up with my ex, I usually say I have full custody of Litchi and he has visits right of he would ever want it.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

cynthb said:


> I<3Hejji said:
> 
> 
> > I want to make him a dig box, but haven't decided what I could put in it for him to dig yet...
> ...


My girl loves her "unscented cat litter" - it basically looks like gravel. But she does the same writhing on her back & digging in it things


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting Quilly his first tiny toy truck that hedgies enjoy so much. Also, perhaps some new jingly balls that he can't get enough of! :roll: I always hear him nudging them around in his cage and playing with them. Hmm what else to get?


----------

